# Devastated, but Moving On



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that--how disappointing. Have you looked at Marquis Diamond? I'm not sure if they ship, but they have female silvers available:
Silver and Red Standard Poodles


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So sorry what a bummer. What reason did the breeder give you pray tell?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, I see that they do ship


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Aww, so sorry that happened to you, but I hope that soon you will be able to say that it was a good thing because ultimately it led you to your perfect little angel poodle!


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

I will answer questions about my breeder via pm, so keep an eye out!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Kmart, I'm sorry things didn't work out because I know you've been so excited. Maybe the breeder discovered at the last moment something that made the puppy not a great match for your preferences and a better match for someone else's.

If you'd be willing to say where you are located, it may help people help you. You've indicated a remote area, but knowing we have a lot of remote in the U.S., I'm not sure where to look to try and help. And since it's summer, it may just be too scary for a breeder to put a puppy on a plane, you know? Feel free to pm me if you'd prefer.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

I am in Montana.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

kmart said:


> I am in Montana.


At the end of this page, there is a pdf with info on all the affiliate Poodle clubs in the U.S. This is a fantastic reference for you, because there are clubs in CO, NM, TX, IL, WI, KS, NE, and much more. I'd consider networking that way, and also reach out to the PCA contact for the West, Mary Olund.
Breeder Referral Contacts - Poodle Club of America

In previous posts, you talked about the importance of the website, but if you can relax your requirements somewhat there and first look for a congenial breeder who breeds and raises Poodles in ways that mesh well with your ideas, then I am imagining communications will flow well from there, full website or no.... I'm thinking of a fabulous and well-known Toy breeder who has no website at all, and if the day ever comes I'm able to get a puppy, she is one I would be honored to have consider and/or advise me . And I hang out online all.the.time.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Shalom Farms & Olive U Standard Poodles are located in Kila Montana. Their dogs are titled, and all breeding stock is tested,so they say. It's worth a look at their site.....they have silvers! They have been discussed here as being questionable, but I think only by speaking to them, or visiting them, can you be certain of the qualities you are looking for. The dogs 'look' gorgeous anyway..........


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I talked with Simmone from Shalom Farms/Olive U and was very impressed by her knowledge and love of her dogs. I almost bought a dog from her, but due to my mom's health issues (she has stage 4 ovarian cancer), decided against it, as it wasn't the right time.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions! I'm sure everything will work out for the best and I will end up with the dog that I was meant to be with. :amen:


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I was where you are last summer - it's easy to become attached to a picture, and so disappointing when it falls through. I had lost my girl suddenly, and felt in a rush to get a poodle quickly for my remaining boy. It took 3 deposits and 3 breeders to get my girl. As it happens, my breeder did a repeat breeding and has just had pups in the last few days. 5 Star poodles in California. Would highly recommend, and am even tempted myself since it would be full sister to my girl. Spirit poodles has a litter, also - I watch their website and fb and they seem very thorough and ethical. One facebook site I often check up on (poodle puppy porn : ) is AKC/UKC poodles for sale. I think you have to do a little weeding out in terms or breeder quality, but many of them sound like they do the right things. There is just now a new litter of white standards, though I don't know anything about the breeder, and also an older white girl. I think there are definite benefits to getting a slightly older dog There is one little girl on that site now that I am sorely tempted by - I keep reminding myself that I have a plan, and I should stick to it, but if I drew a picture of my perfect puppy, it would be her : ) Good luck.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Spoos+Ponies said:


> I was where you are last summer - it's easy to become attached to a picture, and so disappointing when it falls through. I had lost my girl suddenly, and felt in a rush to get a poodle quickly for my remaining boy. It took 3 deposits and 3 breeders to get my girl. As it happens, my breeder did a repeat breeding and has just had pups in the last few days. 5 Star poodles in California. Would highly recommend, and am even tempted myself since it would be full sister to my girl. Spirit poodles has a litter, also - I watch their website and fb and they seem very thorough and ethical. One facebook site I often check up on (poodle puppy porn : ) is AKC/UKC poodles for sale. I think you have to do a little weeding out in terms or breeder quality, but many of them sound like they do the right things. There is just now a new litter of white standards, though I don't know anything about the breeder, and also an older white girl. I think there are definite benefits to getting a slightly older dog There is one little girl on that site now that I am sorely tempted by - I keep reminding myself that I have a plan, and I should stick to it, but if I drew a picture of my perfect puppy, it would be her : ) Good luck.


Thank you so much! I just gave 5-star a call, and she said her puppies were more on the laid-back side, less drivey than I'm looking for. But she sounded very nice on the phone and I am hoping to keep in touch with her. 
I will look into Spirit, also. 
Thank you for the suggestions! I was feeling like I had run out of options, but I do feel much better now.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I know how devastating this can be. This morning something similar happened to me no explanation just I think I will look for another home for the puppy... This makes the third time and I am not sure I will be looking again. 

However you may want to check with Windswept Poodles in southern Colorado. I don't know if she will have any puppies available in the color you want but she does do performance with her dogs, plus hunts tests, and UKC conformation. She is open and honest about the temperament of her pups and understands the health reasons for delayed altering. She has a brand new litter, I am not sure any will be available but the dad is an apricot that does it all and has the titles to prove it and the mom is a blue that has some performance titles and is one pass short of her JH title.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

kmart said:


> I will answer questions about my breeder via pm, so keep an eye out!


You had a deal with a breeder, and they backed out. Anybody who reneges on a deal should have their name shared... in public.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Countryboy said:


> You had a deal with a breeder, and they backed out. Anybody who reneges on a deal should have their name shared... in public.


I may post about this at a later time, but I would like to wait until I am 100% sure that I have my money back and this whole thing is completely wrapped up. Trust me, I'd like the name out there as much as anyone. Probably more.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a litter due in 2 weeks. Epique Standard Poodles - #3366FF have a look and let me know if you are interested. I'm sorry this happened to you. I so get it. very disappointing.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

vtomblin said:


> I have a litter due in 2 weeks. Epique Standard Poodles - #3366FF have a look and let me know if you are interested. I'm sorry this happened to you. I so get it. very disappointing.


I am sending you a pm.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You have beautiful dogs, vtomblin!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

*5 Star*



Spoos+Ponies said:


> I was where you are last summer - it's easy to become attached to a picture, and so disappointing when it falls through. I had lost my girl suddenly, and felt in a rush to get a poodle quickly for my remaining boy. It took 3 deposits and 3 breeders to get my girl. As it happens, my breeder did a repeat breeding and has just had pups in the last few days. 5 Star poodles in California. Would highly recommend, and am even tempted myself since it would be full sister to my girl. ...





kmart said:


> Thank you so much! I just gave 5-star a call, and she said her puppies were more on the laid-back side, less drivey than I'm looking for. But she sounded very nice on the phone and I am hoping to keep in touch with her.


Just wanted to add my 2 cents about 5 Star. Their Deacon is Cammie's father and Sam's grandfather. I referred someone to them and she ended up getting a pup from 5 Star. She was very pleased with Susan and with her pup. My dogs are definitely on the laid-back side which is what I like. That might not be the right fit for you, but if anyone else is looking, I'd definitely recommend 5 Star.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry this happened to you and I understand the disappointment. I had a puppy deal go completely sideways with a different breed, Bedlington Terriers, two years ago. I wanted a blue and to the delight of the breeder, all of the puppies had liver points. As I was dithering about color, something swept through the whole litter of newborns, I never found out what, and all of the puppies died. The breeder was devastated. I decided maybe Beds weren't the breed for me and here I am, quite happily, with a Poodle. Even if one breeder doesn't have the color or personality you're looking for, most are happy to refer you, and you've already gotten quite a few great contacts from PF members. That silver girl wasn't meant for you but I believe there is one even more perfect, that is. Best wishes on your hunt.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

peppersb said:


> Just wanted to add my 2 cents about 5 Star. Their Deacon is Cammie's father and Sam's grandfather. I referred someone to them and she ended up getting a pup from 5 Star. She was very pleased with Susan and with her pup. My dogs are definitely on the laid-back side which is what I like. That might not be the right fit for you, but if anyone else is looking, I'd definitely recommend 5 Star.


It's interesting, before this thread came up yesterday I was out in the pasture with the spoos watching Magda, and thinking she is going to be super for agility. I just finished class with her brother, so I've been running her through the equipment I have, weaves, tunnel, and a couple of jumps. Even though she is laid back in the house, and lovely out and about, she is extremely athletic. When I let them out of the run after work, she is jumping up to eye level on all fours, and just bounds around the acreage like a deer. I'm not sure how much drive you would need all the time to make a good agility dog, but I have a feeling she's going to be super. She's also very smart, and did great in her first 2 levels of obedience, and I think that's got to be important, too. Couch potato in the house, but lots of fun outside - exactly what I wanted.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Cammie and Sam are like that too. They are fast and love to run. They have fabulous structure, so running and jumping is easy for them and they both look so graceful. I think both of them would be great at agility. But I have known other poodles who are very high energy. One poodle that I know really NEEDS 2 or 3 hours of vigorous exercise a day or he is nuts. Thankfully, my dogs are not like that. Sam is my first ball dog -- he loves chasing his ball. But he is not obsessive about it and he is OK if another dog comes along and steals his ball. Such a good boy! They love going out for a walk or to the dog park, and we do get out just about every day. But if the weather is bad, or if my schedule gets crazy, they are just fine if we skip our walks entirely and they are just out in the back yard. They are really easy to live with.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

KMart. Don't let this situation turn you off. There are many ethical breeders out there and I am glad you aren't getting a pup from this unprofessional greeder. You will get a top quality pup and totally fall in love with her. Hugs to you.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Beaches said:


> KMart. Don't let this situation turn you off. There are many ethical breeders out there and I am glad you aren't getting a pup from this unprofessional greeder. You will get a top quality pup and totally fall in love with her. Hugs to you.


Thank you so much. Here I am, getting emails that her pet insurance quote is about to expire and sort of feeling sorry for myself. :banghead:
I do believe there is an even better dog out there for me. I may revisit the idea of 5-star. I'll have to see what happens with the other breeders I talk to.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Please keep us in the loop. We're with you....


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

*Update*

I have been in contact with a breeder who's dog I met at a show. She was just LOVELY and I am so impressed with her dogs. 

I have been talking with her about a getting a white female from her next litter, set to be born next month. 

I just haven't heard from her in a while. I know things get busy, and I don't want to pester her, but I would like to know if I should be looking for another breeder. :chicken:

In the meantime, I've been pining for a silver. I have talked to some lovely breeders, but they just haven't been exactly what I'm looking for. I really need someone who communicates with me. It's frustrating to be so obviously put on the back burner, like a side dish that may or may not be served. 

I'm crossing my fingers that it works out with this breeder. I really would rather not go back to square one. Again.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww....sheesh! I'm sorry you've been going through this. That breeder that backed out with no good reason is not doing herself any favors either. It is really discouraging sometimes, even when that doesn't happen. I waited through waiting lists and things that wouldn't work out when I thought they would several times with my Doberman. It took a very long time. With these two Poodles, I was lucky to happen to have good timing and everything worked out. It will for you too one of these times. It's better by far to wait for a good breeder and a good pup. Do keep us posted and hang in there. A perfect puppy for you will be with you before too much longer I bet.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

where are you located, kmart? there are several owners here with poodles from avalon in wisconsin. currently on their site they are directing people to another breeder in wisconsin with black or blue puppies born in june. avalon itself is expecting a fall litter of blacks and whites. also desert reef is advertising a litter at the end of this month with possible silvers, i believe. both may be worth a look? take a look at their web sites.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Azel Poodles in Indianapolis has black and whites born in early June. They are lovely dogs from the same bloodlines as my dog Iris. Bloodlines would be Litilann Poodles from Ann Rairigh plus the famous London. Google Azel Poodle website to see what she still has available. You would not be disappointed in these pups.

Best of luck.

Cathy aka Viking Queen


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

patk said:


> also desert reef is advertising a litter at the end of this month with possible silvers, i believe.


Ooh, that's worth looking into! Desert Reef was nonresponsive to me when I was searching (thank goodness, because I'm thrilled with my Maizie!), but they sure have nice dogs.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you, all. I just sent a message to Desert Reef. Perhaps I will have better luck with them  

I am located in Montana. I think I have actually talked to the breeder at Avalon. I believe she recommended another breeder closer to me. I'll have to look. It's a long ways from Wisconsin to here.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

kmart, it might be worth it to make a phone call. not everyone loves or is responsive to email. if you are looking for personal contact as things evolve, maybe start with a call?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I agree with patk. These breeders are busy folks, so I usually called. My breeder admitted that she eventually gets to her website emails, but a voicemail or call are best ways to reach her quickly.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm sorry that happened to you. That's sad. I hope you're doing okay, and it all works out.


----------

